# Columbia Artists Shutting Down Today



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

According to the Associated Press, the famed classical music agency Columbia Artists Management Inc. is shutting down today, having released this statement: “Columbia Artists has engaged with a fiduciary to enter into an assignment for the benefit of creditors, a form of insolvency proceeding where assets are liquidated and claims addressed in an orderly manner.” 

This pandemic-related development is a real eye-opener to me, as the agency still has numerous important artists on its roster. To be sure, it is not as powerful as it was in the legendary years of Arthur Judson and Ronald Wilford when it effectively controlled much in North America's concert life, and probably abroad too.

I feel sorry for all the artists and staff affected, and I also worry that the anti-classical-music factions will use this development to further deprecate and diminish perceptions of our art form amongst the public.


----------

